

Technology, namely the iPad, is changing the way the game is played - billyarzt
http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/6908844/information-age-changing-way-game-played

======
pandaassembly
Sorry, but non of the analysis in regard to sport statistics is relying on the
IPad. The trend towards excessive sport statistics and individual player
analysis is not now. Look for example at proffessional soccer teams.

I expect that all major baseball teams have been doing this for years, the
only change happening now is that with the Ipad bringing a good user
experience to non tech affine persons, this information is also actively
getting used by players.

All in all, I strongly dislike the head line of this article, as it is in my
opinion, missleading.

~~~
joelhooks
Players having instant access to up to the minute stats in a format they can
easily understand (while holding it in their hands) is going to affect the
game. Is it excessive? I dunno. It is pretty cool.

~~~
billyarzt
Think the real value comes from combining the quantitative with the
qualitative. Players can examine stats and then observe how they came to be
via video and graphical visualization.

------
brianbreslin
offtopic, i wish HN would show the full domain (espn.go.com instead of
go.com).

on topic. this was a good post, I'm surprised michael lewis' moneyball isn't
more popular amongst HN readers + baseball fans.

------
Bud
This is a really fantastic article. Enough detail to be interesting even to
hardcore sabermetric geeks.

A good look at how the iPad is changing yet another industry.

------
starwed
To save anyone else from my mistake, this is about baseball, not the game Go.
:)

~~~
evgen
I think I was three paragraphs in and wondering when they would shift from how
the iPad was changing the game of baseball to how it was also impacting the
game of go...

